# Search



## HMTKSteve (Sep 9, 2004)

After a quick look, I can not find a search option anywhere on EN World.

Am I just blind?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 9, 2004)

Search is only active for Community Supporters


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 9, 2004)

What are you looking for?  sure someone will search for it.


----------



## BSF (Sep 9, 2004)

Ditto all the above.  

While seach is restricted to Community Supporters, it is not uncommon for people to post a search request either.  Many of us are happy to help out if you can tell us what you are trying to find.


----------



## HMTKSteve (Sep 9, 2004)

*Sticky*

Perhaps this information should be posted in a sticky?


----------



## Ferret (Sep 9, 2004)

Well...It is on the near top of the page:



> Welcome to EN World! Please consider becoming a community supporter. A community supporter is somebody who has donated to EN World in order to help cover the costs of very server-intensive, and thus expensive features (in particular, the search feature). The features available only to community supporters are Search, Private Messaging, Custom User Titles, Who's Online and EN World's in-built RPG. Note that you can also get these features separately.


----------



## HMTKSteve (Sep 10, 2004)

*Ahhh*

Well, I guess I visually impaired!

I did pay though... Have to support the things you use


----------



## Mark (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the boards, HackMeister(Total?Kill?)Steve!


----------



## BSF (Sep 10, 2004)

Custom title and everything!    Welcome to the boards.  The search function can be found on the menu bar near the top of the page.


----------

